# BERNIE MADOFF IS DEAD



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 14, 2021)

Rest in piss


----------



## Viri (Apr 15, 2021)

I hope it was slow, painful, and that he was in agony until the very end. Sadly it was "natural causes", so probably died peacefully.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm cool with the trend of old rich fucks dying off, but unfortunately in many cases their heirs/heiresses probably aren't much better or more ethical.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Bernie -  Madoff -  Oh, no... Anyway

Figure wasn't that Bernie, but it still gave me a moment of worry.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 15, 2021)

wait wasn't madoff pardoned by trump? Imagine a final destination-ish theme to it the line of pardon's is the order they die in...nope nvm he wasn't pardoned but still that would be some weird ass karma and a good plot for a movie to boot


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 15, 2021)

I guess you could say he "made off" with everyones money.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Ripbozo


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 17, 2021)

Heh... OK. Won't say I'll miss him, but... I don't really see the relevance. For every wall street broker getting caught on fraud (or ponzi scheme in this case), there's plenty still remaining.



chrisrlink said:


> wait wasn't madoff pardoned by trump? Imagine a final destination-ish theme to it the line of pardon's is the order they die in...nope nvm he wasn't pardoned but still that would be some weird ass karma and a good plot for a movie to boot


Had to Google it, but apparently not. He asked, but he never got a response.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

Well if it isn't the scummy investor. If you don't know who he is he was basically an investor who stole people's money to make them think they made an investment. He got life in jail but he was happy and I'm happy in his time he moved on. Anyways his wife's another story


----------



## leon315 (Apr 17, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Heh... OK. Won't say I'll miss him, but... I don't really see the relevance. For every wall street broker getting caught on fraud (or ponzi scheme in this case), there's plenty still remaining.
> 
> 
> Had to Google it, but apparently not. He asked, but he never got a response.


[/QUOTE]
cauz THAT PARDON costs 1M dollars in "donation" to Trump's charity.


----------

